# Ottawa Gets New Top Cop



## niner domestic (4 Mar 2007)

Congrats to Vern White on accepting the post of Ottawa's top cop. He'll be replacing Chief Bevan in May.  I've known Vern for many years, as he served with my mom up in M Div. He is an absolutely stand up guy and we're lucky to have him here in Ottawa. 

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=812fb72c-03a2-434d-bb62-b9660c1501a0&k=14403


----------



## MikeM (6 Mar 2007)

Mr. White did a lot of work in his short 18 months with Durham Region, sad to see him go but he's moved on in a positive direction, good job to him.


----------

